# Yale electric forklift motor identification



## ruttkowb (Jul 16, 2009)

I have an old Yale 3600 lbs forklift with a 9" x 14" (or so..?) electric motor. The forklift runs on 36 Volt. Before I take the forklift apart I would like to know if that motor can be converted for using in an electric car. That means it should run at least on 96V and should develop decent horsepower. Can anyone identify the motor based on the forklift(size) and some pictures? I will try to contact Yale for more informastion. I read in earlierpostings that there is a way to modify the brushes for higher voltage? 
I am happy for any advise,
Thanks, Bernd


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't tell anything from those pictures. Can you take the cover off the comm end and see how many brushes and comm segments there are? As a guess I'd think you could probably do 96 volts if you advance the brush position, usually around 10 degrees or so, but that's just a guess.


----------



## ruttkowb (Jul 16, 2009)

I should probably take the motor out and have a closer look! Hope I can get to it this weekend...
B.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Most of the larger fork motors can be used with hight voltage. Just be sure to advance the brushes and be sure things are in good condition. 

Pete


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

How to advance timing on such motor?


I am looking at a few motors now, but sure i'm not a pro to tell if it is the one. I think I will be able to get a 9" motor from 48V CAT that still runs for around $100 - hope that's worth it?


Also posted pics here.-
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34000&highlight=fork
can you tell by looking at brushes is it good or not, and what should I look at?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Check out Jim's site: http://hitorqueelectric.com

He is the resident guru on electric motors but it is a very busy man. Have a look around his site. Below is the place on his site about advancement of the brushes to see if yours is neutral or advanced. Most low rpm motors are neutral. The brush ring on many motors allows for advancement or retarding the motor. Some require removing the end plate and drilling new holes at the proper degree then re-assemble. You have to look inside. My Kostov has a movable brush ring just for that purpose and my old (no longer have it) Baldor motor had an adjustable brush ring too. 

Enjoy Jim's site. 

Don't drool too much. 

Pete 

http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery/v/Step_by_step/Brush+Advancement/BRUSH+ADVANCE+PIC.GIF.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Being a GE motor is a very good start. Better photos are still required but it is a GE motor. I am running a GE in my ride. 

Pete


----------

